# Every time I post I get a



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Media redirection screen flash up for a second is there something i need to do guys ?

DAZ


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i get it too, used to happen a while ago, then stopped, now back :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm getting this too :? hadn't used too


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Me too, only started when the forum changed servers a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I get it every time i post a reply, this as happend since the site server was changed, i also get an error message come up every so often


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Add another one


----------

